# Guitar Cables sugestions!......



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK...i'm dead tired of the shitty cables sold at my local stores, i keep buying new ones and withing a few months, they sound like shit, get noizy, etc etc, SO, anyone can suggest GOOD CABLES that will last me a wee bit longuer?..

thanks guys.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Man, do I have the thread for you!~

Just work through the 18,000 posts in this thread and everything will become abundantly clear:


http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=26152


You can thank me later.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Man, do I have the thread for you!~
> 
> Just work through the 18,000 posts in this thread and everything will become abundantly clear:
> 
> ...


OH..gracias amigo..


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

If you want high-quality custom made cables, you can get them from Lava Cable .

If you prefer something that you can buy in the stores, most stores in Quebec carry these cables:










They are made by Digiflex here in Montreal. The blue sleeve is for the Studio line. They also have cheaper green and yellow lines. The studio line of cables is made using Canare GS-6 cables and Neutrik plugs. These are high-quality components that should last you a long time. They now come with a life-time warranty. I have three or four of these cables as well as a microphone cable for recording. They sound good and are well-made. I haven't had any problems but I'll admit that I'm pretty gentle with them.

You can buy much more expensive cables but the jury is still out as to whether they're any better than these.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are the one i have..they usually last me about 2 months tops..lol. lavacables, i just checked them, US prices, and MUCH more expensive then they sell the Evidence cable for exemple at Boutique Tone in montreal..weird, same cable, is 110$ in Mtl..and 139$ US at lavacable.




pattste said:


> If you want high-quality custom made cables, you can get them from Lava Cable .
> 
> If you prefer something that you can buy in the stores, most stores in Quebec carry these cables:
> 
> ...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Lavacable makes their very own brand of cable that is supposed to be very good. I see alot of love for PCNS as well. If your just worried about a cable that will last or so that you don't find your self having to buy replacements, Planet Waves are pretty good. I've been using them for quite a while. I've had a couple go on me but I just take them back to Long&Mcquade and they give me a new one no questions asked. They are gauranteed for life. 
I've of course ordered Evidence Audio but they hit the wallet hard and I can't endorse them yet.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, if you go through these in two months, I'm not sure what to suggest. A cable like the Evidence or Lava ELC Tweed may be more durable.

As for the pricing, I've also noticed that Lava was often more expensive. His Canare cables are more expensive than the Digiflex that I was talking about. Italmelodie also sells the Evidence Lyric HG for less than Lava. Of course, they don't have every length and straight vs. right-angle combinations that Lava can custom make for you.


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

al3d said:


> Those are the one i have..they usually last me about 2 months tops..lol. lavacables, i just checked them, US prices, and MUCH more expensive then they sell the Evidence cable for exemple at Boutique Tone in montreal..weird, same cable, is 110$ in Mtl..and 139$ US at lavacable.


Only 2 months? Dude, you're rough on your cables! I gig almost every weekend and I still use my Whirlwind that I bought brand new in '87... I still prefer that cable to my wireless, although the wireless is fun on large stages.

I think Planet Waves make great cables for a reasonable cost. Those Digiflex never failed me, I think I have 2 or 3 of those. But if you wanna fork the big $$$ for Lava or other "boutique" cables, do it man... And make clips with the "high end" cables and the "small budget" cables, I wanna hear the difference... When you're on stage, Lava, Digiflex, Whirlwind or whatever decent cable you're using will not have a dramatic effect...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

pattste said:


> Well, if you go through these in two months, I'm not sure what to suggest. A cable like the Evidence or Lava ELC Tweed may be more durable.
> 
> As for the pricing, I've also noticed that Lava was often more expensive. His Canare cables are more expensive than the Digiflex that I was talking about. Italmelodie also sells the Evidence Lyric HG for less than Lava. Of course, they don't have every length and straight vs. right-angle combinations that Lava can custom make for you.



yes that is a reason I ordered from lava. I needed a couple custom lengths as well as a mix of straight and right angled Nuetrik ends


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Why not make your own? Some Neutrik ends, some Belden cable and you're off to the races!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Why not make your own? Some Neutrik ends, some Belden cable and you're off to the races!


oh...where can i get those?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Cables ought not to be "consumables". As with many things, that they can become consumables may be less a sign of their quality than of the way we use them. In other words, they'll last a long time...if only we would use them properly and give them a fighting chance.

So here is a question to those of you who have done more packups and setups than you'd rather think about. What would be your recommendations for maximizing the life of cables? For example, are there better and worse ways to coil them up for storage? Should one strive to avoid sharp bends and only coil up in perfect circles? Are there things you do for strain relief? And so on.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Why not make your own? Some Neutrik ends, some Belden cable and you're off to the races!


I should never be allowed any where near a soldering iron. Just ask WildBill about my solder work


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Any one ever used or tried the George Lynch Guitar Cable?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've never had an y trouble with DigiFlex.

Anything that uses Canare or Belden I tend to find works well, and lasts.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

al3d said:


> Any one ever used or tried the George Lynch Guitar Cable?


Um, do you mean George L? The L is not for Lynch. Different George entirely, and actually the George that the name is for passed away this year (or late last year...the months DO fly by).

Or does George Lynch actually have cables bearing his name?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Um, do you mean George L? The L is not for Lynch. Different George entirely, and actually the George that the name is for passed away this year (or late last year...the months DO fly by).
> 
> Or does George Lynch actually have cables bearing his name?


lol.yes...Lycnh does cables as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

al3d said:


> lol.yes...Lycnh does cables as well.


You mean these? http://www.bananasmusic.com/product...ary-Cable-quot;-Duel-1/4-quot;-Straight-Plugs

You're paying for someone to mold connectors with skulls on them. If that makes you feel good, play better: go for it.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

iaresee said:


> You mean these? http://www.bananasmusic.com/product...ary-Cable-quot;-Duel-1/4-quot;-Straight-Plugs
> 
> You're paying for someone to mold connectors with skulls on them. If that makes you feel good, play better: go for it.


i saw those..but that's not the model i was thinking about actually.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my monster cables seem to be indestructable.

-dh


----------



## ampjunkie (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's a shootout on some guitar cables:

http://www.premierguitar.com/Magazine/Issue/2008/May/Guitar_Cable_Roundup_Part_One.aspx

Guitar Player also had a large cable shootout not that long ago in PDF format.

I personally like George L's. Very easy to make once you know the tricks in cutting the cable and setting the screw. Always works for me and stable. But you have to know how to make them right. Some say they are too bright -- which is a very funny comment as this is a passive element, so it cannot add brightness (though you can get some midrange peaking when coupled with the inductance of the pickup). George L's have low capacitance -- so that is why. If it sounds too bright -- then it's your sound source that is too bright most likely! I would rather not have my cables roll anything off -- prefer to do that upstream in the signal chain.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I should never be allowed any where near a soldering iron. Just ask WildBill about my solder work


You didn't do THAT bad, Terry! If that goof at Crappy Tire hadn't of set you up with lead-free solder I bet you would have been fine!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Cables ought not to be "consumables". As with many things, that they can become consumables may be less a sign of their quality than of the way we use them. In other words, they'll last a long time...if only we would use them properly and give them a fighting chance.
> 
> So here is a question to those of you who have done more packups and setups than you'd rather think about. What would be your recommendations for maximizing the life of cables? For example, are there better and worse ways to coil them up for storage? Should one strive to avoid sharp bends and only coil up in perfect circles? Are there things you do for strain relief? And so on.


I have a couple hundred cables of all shapes and sizes that I have been using for the past 10 years that never give me a bit of trouble. In fact I can't remember the last time I had a failure, and that's quite remarkable considering the amount of use they have received.

The secret? I treat them with the same respect I give all of my gear and instruments. I made 95% of them using quality cable (mogami, canare, belden) and ends (neutrik, switchcraft), and in total they represent a fair investment in money and time. They are carefully rolled (using the method employed in the broadcast industry) and tied after each use, and stored in a way that they don't become a pile of spaghetti. They are unrolled just as carefully at the next gig in a way that they are flat and have no kinks. A messy stage, with cable all over the place can be a safety hazard. I decline all offers of "help" at the end of the show. I learned that lesson when I caught on that the "help" usually cost me a cable or two every time it was offered.

I have Digiflex broadcast cable that has survived 20+ years of everything the harsh seasons in Canada could dish out. Unless they have really relaxed their standards (I doubt that), the cause of premature failure can likely be attributed to "operator error". hwopv 

Here's a video showing the proper way to roll cables in a way that they will never kink and will always lie flat on the stage.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4zVGGWlvkU


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Another vote for Planet Waves...I have three of the standard cables and used their solder-less kit for my pedal board and I love them all. Very sturdy, I am not nice to my cables and they have lasted me years this far.

~Andrew


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Evidence cables are the best I've found. Lyrics for instruments and monorail with switchcraft plugs for your board. Don't get the silent plugs for the Lyrics though not that good...


----------



## tojoe (Apr 5, 2009)

George L's for me...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Jay Christopher said:


> Evidence cables are the best I've found. Lyrics for instruments and monorail with switchcraft plugs for your board. Don't get the silent plugs for the Lyrics though not that good...


Jay..where do you buy them?..in canada if possible.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

i go to redco.com and order a bunch of neutrik plugs and mogami cable. quite cheap, and they are willing to mark stuff as gift to avoid customs.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Anyone tried the Mogami cables available thru here in the gear shop ? thought suggestions ?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I have used it in the past (not from the gear shop) but its decent stuff. Higher capacitance though if that's a deal breaker.

I use lava now from the gear shop. I find it more flexible and easier to use on a board.


----------



## shizno (Jan 28, 2010)

Anyone tries bullet cables??? I was thinking about picking up a white coily cable of doom.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

IMHO, Lava coily > Bullet coily. I own both and would not buy a bullet again.

the bullet's coils are too large and I find it tangles very easily vs. the Lava.

as well the coating on the lava is a bit grabby. the Lava has a smoother glossy coating and I find it gets hung up less often on stuff.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

blam said:


> IMHO, Lava coily > Bullet coily. I own both and would not buy a bullet again.
> 
> the bullet's coils are too large and I find it tangles very easily vs. the Lava.
> 
> as well the coating on the lava is a bit grabby. the Lava has a smoother glossy coating and I find it gets hung up less often on stuff.


Lava does make some really good products. I also favor their Coiled cable over the Bullet brand. It's just lighter, smoother for my taste. In terms of quality, they are pretty close on output. Just the packaging that makes the difference for me. The Evidence Audio cable is simply top of the line. Not cheap but the cables are top notch. The Lava Ultramafic is a really nice cable. But Lava has a full line and I have used them all, never an issue.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I really wish Lava would release a shorter coily. that's the only reason I have a bullet actually. I wanted a shorter 10 foot coily and Lava did not offer one.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

blam said:


> I really wish Lava would release a shorter coily. that's the only reason I have a bullet actually. I wanted a shorter 10 foot coily and Lava did not offer one.


Yes, right now the 20 footer would be the shortest, however that 20 foot length is really only ever seen when you stretch it out. She bounces back pretty well to what? around 8 or 9 feet I think


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

8-9 ft sounds about right.

the coils are quite resilient on my Lava. the ones on my bullet have already stretched out and its half as old.


----------

